# FreeBSD updates?



## anonbsdguy (May 3, 2020)

The linux kernel is evolving at INSANE speeds.
Don't get me wrong a love BSD and i am a BSD guy.
But does the BSD kernel update at all?


----------



## zirias@ (May 3, 2020)

Try -CURRENT for something "insane". Or Linux, of course.

On a more serious note: BSDs are developed as whole operating systems, so a kernel won't ever be changed in isolation. And there's no such thing as *the* BSD kernel, each BSD system has its own. There's always an active development branch, so if you want regular changes, follow that branch (-CURRENT on FreeBSD) and be prepared for regular breakage – or just enjoy the benefits of a conservative release cycle.


----------



## kpedersen (May 3, 2020)

anonbsdguy said:


> The linux kernel is evolving at INSANE speeds.



Ask any oncologist and they will tell you that slower gives a better prognosis.


----------



## Birdy (May 3, 2020)

anonbsdguy said:


> The linux kernel is evolving at INSANE speeds.



Intelligent Design and Order (BSD) versus Natural Selection and Chaos (GNU/Linux)?


----------



## George (May 3, 2020)

I see plenty of commits in the source tree though. 
https://reviews.freebsd.org/source/src/history/


----------



## weberjn (May 3, 2020)

kpedersen said:


> Ask any oncologist and they will tell you that slower gives a better prognosis.



Tell that to the agile sprinters ..


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 4, 2020)

anonbsdguy said:


> The linux kernel is evolving at INSANE speeds.


You need to compare speed to need and for what purpose. What is given up for doing things fast? Was it done just to be cool? Cause Microsoft did it? Cause it's touted on reddit headlines?
Fast, cheap or good, and you only get to pick two.


----------



## Beastie (May 4, 2020)

If history can teach us anything, it's that very often those who rocked the hardest and caused the most ruckus also disappeared with much bewailment and pain.

You know, "the faster the rise the bigger the fall" kind of thing.

I don't know about you, but I'd rather be on the side of the snail civilisation than on the side of the bullet-train-on-its-final-journey-to-the-reinforced-concrete-slab civilisation.


----------



## Cthulhux (May 4, 2020)

anonbsdguy said:


> The linux kernel is evolving at INSANE speeds.



They need an INSANE amount of time to reach the state of a system which has two more decades of development.


----------



## FTN806 (May 5, 2020)

anonbsdguy said:


> The linux kernel is evolving at INSANE speeds.
> Don't get me wrong a *love BSD and i am a BSD guy*.
> But *does the BSD kernel update at all?*



What?


----------



## rootbert (May 5, 2020)

docker and Linux container is a nice example ... to me it seems quite a lot of technologies in Linuxland have no time to mature. They are pushed out as fast as possible, and then, they find bugs and decide to rewrite everything from scratch. I am not against Linux, it has wonderful features and you can do almost everything with it. I do work with Linux almost exclusively at work, however, I prefer BSD, mostly FreeBSD for my own stuff because it's simpler, there are no surprises. Read on here if you want to know about the container desaster: https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-history-of-failure/


----------

